# Deep South Nationals 2009 - SQ Money Round



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

*Deep South Nationals *is a Top 25 Sound Quality Money Round. It will be held in conjunction with Scrapin the Coast in Biloxi, MS at the Gulf Coast Coliseum on June 20th – 21st 2009.

Several manufactures have already pledged support of the Prize Pot that will go directly to the winners of the Top 25 Round. There will be at least $1000 dollars at stake and I will make updates as more money comes in. Last Year I gave away $4000!!! Also, the winners will receive stunning awards. The 1st place trophy is a 4’ custom painted surfboard. The awards for 2nd – 10th will be custom built metal and plexiglass sculptures, and 11th - 25th place will be 13”x10” full color plaques.

Web Site: Deep South Nationals or Scrapin The Coast 2009

Contact - Rick Sellers (601) 590-0419 / [email protected]


*Scrapin the Coast*

•	2007 Mini Truckin “Show of the Year”
•	The Largest & Wildest car show on the GULF COAST.
•	June 20th & 21st , 2009 at the Mississippi Coast Coliseum in Biloxi, MS.
•	Scrapin 2008 had over 2000 car show entries.
•	Seconds away from Hotels, Nightclubs & Casinos.
•	$10,000 in Cash, Trophies, and Prizes.

*Deep South Nationals Rules: *

Because of the overwhelming interest in Deep South Nationals Top 25 Money Round, we anticipate there will be well over 25 cars vying for a chance to compete in Deep South Nationals (DSN). 

This year we will take Pre-Registration starting April 20th and the packets including Judging CD’s will be sent starting May 15th. The only requirement for registration will be entering either the Usaci SQ event OR the Scrapin’ the Coast car show. The cost of registration will be $85 for pre-registration and $100 for on site.

Deep South Nationals will have a designated parking area under tents on the beach front parking lot at Treasure Bay Casino. Every competitor will be assigned a space at check-in on Saturday night. 

DSN check-in on Saturday the 21st will began at 5 P.M. and end at 6 P.M. There will be NO exceptions. Judging will began promptly at 6 PM. 

DSN will have six top-notch judges. 3 pair’s of judges (6 score sheets) will evaluate every car from the Driver & Passenger Seat (2 Seat Judging) and will score the car to the best of their ability. Every competitor’s score sheet will be totaled, and the low score will be removed from their final score. 

DSN’s judges will use a custom disk made for the event with tracks selected by several judges, competitors, and myself. Steve Head has been nice enough to record the CD’s on a very high quality disk. Each judge will also choose one track from their personal disks (commercially available, no CD-R’s) to evaluate each car. This will allow the best cars to rise to the top by being adaptive to all types of music. 

There will be power provided in the DSN parking area. Competitors will be allowed to use power supply’s during judging, but are responsible to bring extension cords, battery chargers, and duck tape to secure wires to the ground. 

Window coverings other than tint will not be allowed on the windshield or the front side windows. 

Deep South Nationals is not responsible for equipment or vehicle malfunctions; this is the competitor’s responsibility. If there is a problem, 5 minutes will be allowed to make repairs. After 5 minutes, the vehicle must be judged or given a score of zero by that judge. Repeated repairs will not be allowed. Absolutely no refunds will be given. 

DSN will have one of the best judging staffs assembled in many years. All judging decisions are finals…NO exceptions. There is no appeals process; again, all decisions are FINAL. 

Rules are subject to change without notification until Monday, June 12th 2009. At that time event rules will be locked in place


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Man I sure hope I can make it this year. Don't have the car any where near complete that I want to bring to DSN but the truck will be done well before then.

After hearing how great last years show was looks like you have done it again Rick.

Plan on being there this year.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Man I sure hope I can make it this year. Don't have the car any where near complete that I want to bring to DSN but the truck will be done well before then.
> 
> After hearing how great last years show was looks like you have done it again Rick.
> 
> Plan on being there this year.


I hope you can make it!!! It's going to be a blast!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

I have, in my hands, the first copy of the new DSN 2009 disk!!! I think everyone is going to be pleased to say the least!!!!!!!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

This show was by far one of my favorite shows last year. Rick puts on a heck of a show and the night time judging is BRILLIANT! Come on down, you will not be dissapointed. The caliber of cars is awesome and it is a TON of fun.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Deep South Nationals is proud to announce that Ben Vollmer and his Car Audio Nationals (CAN) series will make a stop at DSN 2009!!! This will mark the second year DSN and CAN have teamed up at the June show held in Biloxi, MS. 

CAN will be sponsoring the 1 seat class at DSN and will give away $500 in CASH to the winner!!!

To enter the CAN event there is NO entry fee… all you need to do is Join the MotorMusicMag car club! Not only can you be part of one of the most elite car clubs, you also have a chance to win prizes. Join and we'll put your car to the vote. 

There are two categories with three sections each. Enter your daily driver, mildly modified car or extreme custom vehicle. Or if you're an installer, enter a vehicle that you've built for a customer. If you and your vehicle are selected, you will be given your own area within our car club section of the website. There you can tell other members and our readers about the custom work you've done and what projects you plan on doing next. Voting will take place through the summer until the SEMA Show, when we'll announce the winner. 

For more info go to Motormusicmag.com and set up your profile with at least 5 pictures of you car and install. This must be done no later than June 17th. 

The CAN one seat class will run along side the DSN 2 seat class. The contestants will enter the DSN money round and the 3 scores from the driver’s seat will be averaged and the highest one seat score will win the $500

The pre-registration for DSN has started and the CD’s and packets will start being sent on June 1st

To pre-reregister you can send payment 2 ways… 

1) Send a check payable to "Deep South Nationals" and mail it to "508 Norwood St. Picayune, MS 39466"

2) Send a PayPal payment to " [email protected]" and include a $5 service charge for the PayPal fee’s


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Guy’s,

I wanted to remind everyone that pre-registration for Deep South Nationals will be coming to and end very soon! So hurry and sign up now to be able to receive your copy of the DSN 2009 disk before the event.

The cost of DSN is $85 before June 17th or $100 at the show. The only requirement to qualify the Top 25 round is to enter either the “Usaci” 3x event or the “Scrapin the Coast” car show.

Also, Car Audio Nationals is presenting the “1 Seat” section of the money round. The CAN event is free to enter the only requirements are entering the DSN top 25 money round and setting up a profile at MotorMusicMag.com by June 17th. The CAN event will take the driver seat scores from the DSN money round. The contestants at the event will have the option to only have one of the judges evaluate the car, but will receive zeros on the other score sheet and will place accordingly in the 2 seat event when the scores are totaled. 

The judging staff for this event will be second to none! So take a look at 2009's impressive panel of judges.

DSN
Team #1 - Nick Wingate
Chris Pate
Team #2 - Nolen Menne 
Corey Himel
Team #3 - Walter Barno
Jeff Smith

USACI
Markey Dietrich
Ben Vollmer
Rick Sellers


If you have any questions about the event please feel free to contact me at (601) 590-0419 or by email at [email protected]


Thanks,
Rick Sellers


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Results ?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Copied from DAA.


1. Mark Eldridge - Nascar - 336.83
2. Markey Deitrich - Ford Probe - 316.83
3. Andy Jones - Nissan Altima - 295
4. Blake Potts - Scion XB - 283.33
5. Robert Petty - Acura CL - 264.5
6. Ben Vollmer - Acura Legend - 254.17
7. Jack Everett - Honda Civic - 253.17
8. Steve Anderson - Lexus ES300 - 245.17
9. Ben Vollmer - Audi A4 - 225.67


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanx Genxx


----------

